# Some photos from my recent trip to South Africa



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi guys,
My family just got back from a 24-day journey to South Africa. I took about 3000 photos and wanted to share some of my favorites! I have a lot of birds as well, if anyone's interested. They're really hard to get a good capture of, though.

Wild Dogs in Madikwe









Mother Lion with cubs:









Giraffe nuzzling:









Cheetah (there's actually two here, can you see one to the right as well? Her back is to us):









Hippos covered in oxpeckers (I love the birds that sit on the hippos and giraffes!):









I love how the elephants look like they're staying in the shade (it was freezing, though, I'd have thought they wanted to be in the sun!):









LOVE zebras now, they're my favorite 

















We saw this guy from the safety of a riverboat (and I used my 300mm lens with 1.4x extender):









Sunset:









The elephants would hold out their trunks like this to smell us and make sure we weren't predators:









More zebra:









Doesn't it look like the giraffe is talking to the yellow hornbill?









Isn't this spooky?









A rhino chasing off a cheetah (nobody messes with rhino!)









This baby rhino kept trying to wake up his mom so he could eat and she was having none of it! LOL









Lioness resting:









A rare male white lion (they're not albino, just "blondes"):









A hippo and baby in the water:









I'll add some more later!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice.  Did you use zoom or were you that close to them?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Is it okay with you if I post some of my South Africa pictures here also?  They're not as cool as yours, it was before I went digital.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Scarlet, please do add them! I was surprised at how close we could get to many of the animals, but I did use either a 200mm or 300mm lens for almost all of my shots. I found that was sufficient for everything but the landscape pictures. And some of these are cropped a bit as well.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

I loved looking at these and I can't wait to see more!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Holly, your pics are wonderful. The animals are just amazing. I'm so jealous of both you and Scarlet!


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Holly, these are really cool!

My husband was on safari in Kenya, and he (1) took zero pictures and (2) said they didn't see much but dust. Lucky you!


----------

